# on call question



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you guys do on call especially weekends and how does it work out for you? Do you get paid even if you don't go out? Thanks


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Do you guys do on call especially weekends and how does it work out for you? Do you get paid even if you don't go out? Thanks


 Standby pay yes!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Pay for not doing anything?!? It should be but I don't know of anybody that does. I do know companies that do have a back-up person or at like 2am someone else takes call so the on-call tech can be safe and rested.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

When I worked for somebody else, we rotated on call in one week shifts. You usually got it once a month and NO, you didn't get paid anything for sitting around. We only got paid when we were called out.







Paul


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Pay for not doing anything?!? It should be but I don't know of anybody that does. I do know companies that do have a back-up person or at like 2am someone else takes call so the on-call tech can be safe and rested.


 Standby is paid for weekends because you are tied to the phone from friday night till monday morning! On weekends one guy is the only guy on call in our company so we get paid too wait! 8 hrs total for a weekend! That the best I ever got!:thumbup:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Usually, there is a small hourly stipend that gets paid....like $2/hr for example....just to stay available and in the area to take a call. If called out, then the hourly pay kicks in until the job is done.....then back to the 2/hour thing until the call period ends.

This is how it was done when I worked for someone else anyway...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> When I worked for somebody else, we rotated on call in one week shifts. You usually got it once a month and NO, you didn't get paid anything for sitting around. We only got paid when we were called out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It all came down to a plumber who has to sit around all weekend making no money but ready too work and doesnt ensures we still get paid!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

pilot light said:


> It all came down to a plumber who has to sit around all weekend making no money but ready too work and doesnt still gets paid!


 
YUP! I did it for about 11 years and it sucked but it was the way it was. 








Paul


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> YUP! I did it for about 11 years and it sucked but it was the way it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We all *****ed until they paid us!:laughing:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I use to get 2 hours straight time for being on call. Call outs were paid time and a half.

The machine shop was 4 hours at time and a half. Double time on sundays if we were called in with a 4 hour min


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I only worked for a couple of outfits that offered 24 hour service, and one of them did not put me on the oncall rotation because I refused to do it without being paid stand by pay. The other company paid 50 bucks for the weekend, and then you received time and a half for calls on Sat. and double time for calls on Sun.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Callout retainer is paid with or without a callout $190.00. commercial/ industrial clients billed from time I leave Home till time I return Home, we are paid double time for all overtime. residential clients charged only on-site time but still at penalty rates.(I avoid residential):thumbup:
We are rostered on about every 6th week.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Callout retainer is paid with or without a callout $190.00. commercial/ industrial clients billed from time I leave Home till time I return Home, we are paid double time for all overtime. residential clients charged only on-site time but still at penalty rates.(I avoid residential):thumbup:
> We are rostered on about every 6th week.


 pretty close to what i was saying almost!:yes:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I did on call for so long when i did my own thing i swore id never do it...guess what...i do it and have now the last 10 yrs. Thankfully most of my customers only call if its a 911 ortherwise they say catch me during the week. When i had guys i made the mistake once telling them if they were paid cash they could keep it. Thinking they may get someone paying a min service call once or twice. One guy told everyone we only took cash..lol..i stopped that real fast.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

A bigger shop I know keeps guys on rotation. 

They do not get paid for me on call for weekend, but if emergency call comes in the company charges 150 for the emergency call, which the guy on call gets 125 of that. Then they charge the usual rate on what ever the problem is

I think it's a pretty good plan


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think to have someone sit around waiting for a call and not getting paid if nothing comes in is absurd and trying to get that changed where I work


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Good luck. Hope you can get that done!


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I did the on call thing for years. I got paid per job even on regular days. So really nothing new. We did work 24 7 lol I for one didnt mind the once every 6 weeks. if you worked the weekend you were off in the week. It really was not bad. I would make a killing almost every weekend. Till the other guys caught on n *****ed i did so well. Not my fault they would turn down every body n never had stuff on there trucks.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I do mostly commercial HVAC/R

On call for 7 days on rotation ( about once every 6 weeks)

8 hours stand by time (get this no matter what)
4 hour min callout
Get double time for every call after 5pm form the time I get the call till I'm back home in bed. :thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

eddiecalder said:


> I do mostly commercial HVAC/R
> 
> On call for 7 days on rotation ( about once every 6 weeks)
> 
> ...


I don't know whether to clap for you or try to piss on you....:w00t:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

We have an on call rotation every fifth week. $50.00 a week plus time and a half to go out.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

No stand by pay, Min 2hours OT, paid at 1.5 there rate


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

A week on every 3, billable hour only.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> I don't know whether to clap for you or try to piss on you....:w00t:


We have it really good over all. One odd thing though is we can fired for refusing OT. It sucks when you have plans but in nice on the pay check.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

On call every third week. We get 25% of what we make, minus big ticket materials. Problem I'm having right now is the weather is perfect for fishing when I'm on call and crap the two weeks I'm off.


----------

